# Is lower back ache a sign of upcoming labour?



## kbaker09

Sorry for another 'Is this labour' thread but I'm hoping someone will know the answer to this.. Does proper labour start with lower back ache? I only ask because for the last two mornings I've woken up with a dull lower back ache and pain in my legs as if everything's pressing down on my pelvis. I've had no show, no waters nothing so am hoping this might mean the start of something. What do you think??

Thanks. x


----------



## Gemma Lou

I have had this for a few days over the last week, but mine hasn't turned to anything. The assessment unit thought that I would be ringing the labour ward very soon to book myself in............but I didn't need to as it all stopped. Good Luck, hope this is it for you x


----------



## xtashax26

my sister had her baby 2 weeks ago and 3 days before she gave birth she had terrible back ache, but would die down throughtout the day, but she also lost her mucus plug about the time the backache started.
Hope it turns into something for you x


----------



## ruth222

I've had a bit of lower back ache last few days but I'm due today and nothing yet! Boo hoo!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had dull backache but tbh i had that for few weeks anyways due to strain on my back.


----------



## malpal

Mine started with very bad back ache and the feeling like i was desperate for a poo! I didn't lose my plug until i had my waters broke! Good luck hun hope this is it! xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Since my sweep i've been getting back pain with slight cramps - after i get these i seem to loose huge bits of plug stuff so hopefully its the start of something for you too x


----------



## sarah0108

Hey, Iv had this since about 36-37 weeks, so far nothings come of it. But it could be :D!
x


----------

